# Native American Cover Of ‘Unchained Melody’ Will Give You Chills. WoW!



## Ken N Tx (Oct 17, 2015)

Inka Gold covers the classic 1965 hit song ‘Unchained Melody’ by The Righteous Brothers with a Native American twist. This is one of the most beautiful musical pieces I’ve ever seen, be prepared to be BLOWN AWAY!
.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2015)

Fabulous ken..I loved that.

In Spain we have Peruvian or South American musicians playing at every open air market every week..I love them.

Here's my favourite one from the internet (wallsuma)..never seen them live but I'd love to...


----------



## Shirley (Oct 17, 2015)

Ken, I intended to watch the first few seconds of that. I sat enchanted throughout the whole performance. 

Holly, the man playing the flute and the drum at the same time must be very talented. It's like trying to rub your belly and scratch your head at the same time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Excellent Ken, thanks for posting it!  :applause2:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Very nice Holly! :coolthumb:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)

Ken & Holly, those were beautiful!
I always loved the South American pipes. Do you remember when Simon & Garfunkle used this musical style in their song El Condor Pasa?


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 3, 2019)

Ken, that is beautiful. You were right. I had chills while I was listening to this, it is so beautiful!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2019)

They were both amazing!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks for posting that music. I am going to order one or more of their CD's.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 6, 2019)

Love it!!


----------



## twinkles (Sep 6, 2019)

beautiful music ken


----------

